# CircumBurke 2012



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's a recap of the CircumBurke ride with my impressions of the course.  All in all a great time.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/11/circumburke-2012.html#more


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 1, 2012)

Well done!! 

I know what you mean about that climb up from mid-Burke! Camptown just keeps going and going and then you have to pedal up the CCC road which is no picnic either.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks WoodCore.  Did you race.. er ride... last Sunday, or just a fan of J-Bar?


----------



## awf170 (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice!  Sounds like an awesome time.  Definitely have to put it on my calendar for next year.

Edit:  And I just creeped on you on Strava if you're wondering who the random person who just started following you is.


----------



## justaddwater (Nov 30, 2012)

That looks like an awesome trip!


----------

